# Whatd you get for Christmas?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I got Skiing accesories, food (beef jerky, Asian food whooP!) a mouse (for the laptop) tons of chocolate. That's pretty much what I got. What about you?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

so far i got, a kenwood cd player for my car, a playstation2 (traded my old one and regretted it so my gf hooked it up) a dragon statue, and a gift card for some clothes, but i still got the second family to go.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My main pressie (and most special) is a wide screen portable DVD player with all the accessories, i'm MOVIE CRAZY.. so recieveing this, proves ourr drive up to YARMOUTH soon really won't be all that boring 
I also got the usual, money... choccies... shower gels, etc... all the normie x-mas stuff, and SCENE IT game, where you watch clips of DVD's and have to answer questions, etc... but my RESERVOIR DOGS (Quentin Tarantino ... i'm a fanatic) Shirt came last night, i've been waiting almost a fortnight for it!!! So i'm happy.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

SEINFELD SEASON 4 ON DVD!  oh and a mask for when i go snowboarding....and thats about it! woo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

i got a new digital camera for taking pictures of the fishies, a Creative Zen Sleek mp3 player, and some dough


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

mmmmm.... cookie dough,


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

lol....i meant green dough....as in moolah....as in cash...as in sweet, sweet money


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

MMm Baby_Baby Curious smells sooooooo good!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol

I got this digital camera thats also a cam corder, mp3 player, voice recorder slash a bunch of other things lol.

I also got 100 from my parents and 100 from my family...which was about 3 seperate families lmao..

So finally the seahorses tank will be set up!!!! Im literally jumping for joy at this lol.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I got a 20g long tank w/ all accessories, 2 10" Memphis audio M3 subwoofers, processor for my new computer, T-Mobile Sidekick cellphone, razor trimmer(foo my face), and some clothes & giftcards.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

2 wireless PS2 controllers
50 bucks
2 movie tickets
pants and a shirt
golf balls and a golf towel thingey (huge golf fan/player)
Xavix motion sensor game system
Xavix tennis game (i love to play, but not watch tennis)
Lord of the Rings, The New Age (for PS2)
some other PS2 game, cant remember it right now
and a sweet piece of driftwood for my coming krib tank

And still my moms side to go!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

XM Roady XT
1 years subscription to XM
Candle and Candle warmer
The Sims 2 and Sims 2 University
$130


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

PSP Giga Pack
5x Games for the PSP
Hard case for PSP
4x Doctor Who Key rings
2x Doctor Who books
1x Pewter Tardis
2x Remote Control Daleks. Scares the cats rigid 
Much chocolate and Nuts (love nuts)
Smellies
Clothes

(The wife got some sets of sexy undies from friends etc..so if i don't post for a day or two   :wink: )


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> SEINFELD SEASON 4 ON DVD!  oh and a mask for when i go snowboarding....and thats about it! woo!
> _______


Holy crap! That was what I wished for...
Although, I like Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ok T-M-I!!!!!


LMAO !!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I got a new Fender Practice amp
A electric Acoustic guitar
A keyboard that hooks into my computer
some gift cards
Money
Pulp Fiction on DVD (Quentin Tarantino rules!)
March of the Penguins on DVD
a Hoodie
a shirt from Urban Outfitters
Small stuff (loto tickets, stocking stuffers, etc.)
A Death From Above 1979 Tee Shirt(still in the mail)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Columbia Jacket, bunch of little stuff never use, about it lol.

But i did buy g/f a new cell phone for christmas.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Holy crap! That was what I wished for...
> Although, I like Everybody Loves Raymond


HAHA! Its sooo good! Im already on disc 3


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I got a tonno cover, rain guards, a new coat, a bunch of little stuff, gift cards and $600


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

meh - better late than never, but i'm perpetually late so it's all good:

XM DelphiMyFi with subscription
90 gal tank with black pine stand and matching hood
2 Rena FilStar Xp3 filters
Laire du Temps perfume
Beatles Anthology
3 AMEX gift cards (i love those)
3 older laptops to play with (fixin and messin with computers is a hobby of mine as well)
upgrade video card for one of my computers

many of the gifts were also b-day gifts which has always been combined since I can remember as it falls on the 3rd of january - so all my life starting dec. 20th-jan.4th it's one long partyfest :fun:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I got a digital camera, a 9 watt turbo twist uv sterilizer, a phosphi-ban reactor, a purple firefish, a few clothes, money, food, and other little stuff. 
My favorite was the digital camera and the uv sterilizer.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well use the camera to take a pic of the purple fire fish, and show us.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My super wonderful boyfriend bought me a new tank. It's a 45 tall. He picked it up used from somebody so he got it super cheap, and it came with a nice stand. He's also going to buy everything I need to get it up and running. Now I just need to decide what to put in it...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Get some cichlids. Good girl, you know it makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> I got a digital camera, a 9 watt turbo twist uv sterilizer, a phosphi-ban reactor, a purple firefish, a few clothes, money, food, and other little stuff.
> My favorite was the digital camera and the uv sterilizer.


how are the Turbo twist UV sterilizers? saw some at an lfs and again at a local fish club but didnt know how good they were. looking for something to take care of the terrible algae in our 46 gallon sw tank. Do the UV sterilizers help algae or am i making that up? :|


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They kill free floating organisms including algae.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Get some cichlids. Good girl, you know it makes sense.


Well, of course! lol How could I not get cichlids? The question is what kind. I'm thinking South Americans since my tap water is perfect for them.


----------

